# radial arm saw question



## randywa (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got an old Craftsman 113.29003 saw that I don't use anymore. I know it can be set up as a router,molder,drill,and sander. Is there anywhere to find the chuck for this? The best I can find the saw was made in early 1959. It may be a bad idea anyway, but it seems like a good use for a great tool.


----------



## Chthulhu (Dec 27, 2010)

randywa said:


> I've got an old Craftsman 113.29003 saw that I don't use anymore. I know it can be set up as a router,molder,drill,and sander. Is there anywhere to find the chuck for this? The best I can find the saw was made in early 1959. It may be a bad idea anyway, but it seems like a good use for a great tool.



The manual for the saw ( http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/44301/ - just enter the captcha and it will give you a link to a .PDF) says the shaft thread on the back side of the motor is 1/2"-20. Any drill chuck with that internal thread should work.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 27, 2010)

my experience with these  guys is IF you can find any of the accessories for the saw they will cost TWICE what the saw is worth by itself. The sells of the accessories just didn't keep pace with the saws and so they are few and far between, and mainly horded by the people that really use their saws a good bit.

Here's just one example.... a saber saw attachment. $120 for what is likely one of the least sought after accessories
http://cgi.ebay.com/Saber-Saw-Attac...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cb3b2d13c#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## randywa (Dec 27, 2010)

Chthulhu said:


> randywa said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an old Craftsman 113.29003 saw that I don't use anymore. I know it can be set up as a router,molder,drill,and sander. Is there anywhere to find the chuck for this? The best I can find the saw was made in early 1959. It may be a bad idea anyway, but it seems like a good use for a great tool.
> ...


 
Thanks. The manual I have didn't give the shaft size, and the owner wasn't smart enough to look at that end of the shaft.


----------



## LeeR (Dec 27, 2010)

The radial arm saw does make a pretty good horizontal boring machine. I just checked mine (bought in 1975), and it is a 1/2-20 thread. I refurbished my RAS a few years ago -- mostly a tuneup, alignment, and a new larger top with melamine surface. It is my most used saw, more so that my table saw, bandsaw, or compound miter saw. It is strictly for 90 degree crosscuts, where it excels. But I used it for many years for rips, miters, compound cuts, etc. I bought the molding head cutter, but never really used it, since I bought a router a few years later. I also have a picture frame type of miter attachment, and some hold down clamps I never use, if you are looking for these types of accessories.

I think the RAS is great for cutting pen blanks to length, since the fence has a very narrow slot in it. I trust it much more than the miter saw.

I have a basement shop, and I am thinking of getting another RAS for the garage, just for cutting down large boards before heading to the shop, and also for outdoor projects. I grew up when the RAS was popular, and since it was my only saw, I learned to do a lot with it. They have fallen out of favor, but a really good one is a very useful tool. The later Craftsman model were junk, but the old ones with cast iron columns are very good tools, and can be aligned very precisely.


----------



## randywa (Dec 27, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> my experience with these guys is IF you can find any of the accessories for the saw they will cost TWICE what the saw is worth by itself. The sells of the accessories just didn't keep pace with the saws and so they are few and far between, and mainly horded by the people that really use their saws a good bit.
> 
> Here's just one example.... a saber saw attachment. $120 for what is likely one of the least sought after accessories
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Saber-Saw-Attac...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cb3b2d13c#ht_500wt_1156


 
I guess that's why they call these Old Gold. It's heavy enough that it's stable, every thing is tight and smooth. The only bad thing about it is the electric bill doubles when I turn it on.


----------



## randywa (Dec 27, 2010)

After more checking, I don't think it wants to be a router or molder. I've read that the slow motor speed makes it finger hungry. I may just make a sanding station out of it.


----------



## jusjoe (Dec 27, 2010)

FYI, your saw has been recalled by emerson. They were the manufacturers for sears. If a blade guard.(stop the finger eater) is not available. They will give you $100 dollars when you send in the carriage.  Just go to www.radialarmsawrecall.com. 

I did years ago, didn't like using mine.  (fingers just to close)


----------



## randywa (Dec 27, 2010)

jusjoe said:


> FYI, your saw has been recalled by emerson. They were the manufacturers for sears. If a blade guard.(stop the finger eater) is not available. They will give you $100 dollars when you send in the carriage. Just go to www.radialarmsawrecall.com.
> 
> I did years ago, didn't like using mine. (fingers just to close)


 
I knew abouy the $100 thing, but I knew I would never find another saw this solid or reliable. It seemed like a sin to gut a good tool that way. I did learn to not use it to rip oak. That lesson cost 1 saw blade and 1 pair of undies.


----------

